# IH 2400A 3pt hitch will not lift



## Pfmet (Oct 18, 2016)

Good morning all, newbie here not only to the forum but to large equipment and hydraulics as well. I've somehow taken on some maintenance of my sister's IH 2400A. Starter needed to come out and get a rebuild. Some wiring needed cleaning up etc and we can manage this sort of thing. We also at this time have a range transmission stuck in low range and at this point I need to assess the situation. Looking for jammed linkage externally which hopefully would require minor work and lubrication at worst. She also says the 3pt hitch will not raise and this is new. Now I live 45 min away so I don't have all my thoughts on these matters squared yet and though I do have the Service Manual GSS-1416-1 W/Revision 3 for chassis numbers 454, 464, 484, etc. I don't have serial numbers or the engine numbers off the machine but I'll get those maybe even today (soon anyway). I just have to get my eyes on the transmission issues and I've studied what little there is in the manual. Trying to troubleshoot the hitch issue will be a challenge. I started reading the Hydraulics section and the specifics on the 3pt and my head hurts. I need to get comfortable with hydraulics though because I need a backyard mini excavator and these talents only become more necessary. Any body have a simple answer on the hitch not lifting? I'm hoping that is one clogged something relatively simple for my first foray into hydraulics. I would say I'm a careful and thoughtful wrench, mostly because I frequently work on things I'm not familiar with so if I have good instruction I do well. I love uTube but I don't see a lot of big tractor guys on there. Any and all help and encouragement is deeply appreciated. The hydraulics are the scariest part . Best on all your projects, Peter


----------



## Pfmet (Oct 18, 2016)

So I'm one day older and a little better educated. I see from studying the manual that for a no lift issue the first two possible causes are, 1. system relief valve spring broken or valve leaking. The only SYSTEM relief valve I find is at the bottom right corner of the MCV (p. 14-9) item 7 or C. Is this the valve they are referring to? Possible cause no. 2 is spring in cushion relief valve is broken. By studying the schematics on the fold outs it would appear that valve is item 6 on p. 14-12. Can anyone out there tell me if this is correct? For cause 1 the manual says to check with a Flowrater, nothing about visual inspection. Do I need a pro for this? For possible cause 2 they say "remove top cover and observe". What I see for a cover is what appears to be a plug which leaves me questioning my assumption about said item 6. Is the relief valve under this plug and can I remove it to inspect the spring without draining fluid? PPossible cause 3 " internal linkage disconnected from control linkage. Seems less likely but one must" remove top cover and inspect linkage". On p. 14-12 item 4 is an inspection plate. This would gain you some access to the linkage. Is this the top plate to which they refer? However this does not appear to be a top plate that would gain you access to the cushion valve which I believe is under item 6, hitch cylinder relief valve "plug", not cover. Possible cause no. 4 is " open circuit due to damaged o-ring or sand hole in fluid passages" for which they say to "disassemble and inspect". I assume they are referring to the whole unloading and flow control valve assembly. I'm not going there. But can these relief valves be serviced without draining all the Hy-Tran? This a fine manual for someone experienced in hydraulics I'm guessing but I leaves much uncovered at least for this long winded newbie. Any had and resolved these issues? More studying I guess or I call Ace's Mobile Tractor Repair. Ouch! Thanks to any who dare jump in. Best, Peter


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Peter, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Does the power steering, PTO, and brakes work? These are all hydraulic functions. Does the hydraulic fluid look milky? Maybe a change of fluid and filter might help.


----------



## Pfmet (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello BigT, Thanx for the welcome and the response. The tractor is my sister's and I'm am in the process of understanding the machine. I am led to believe all the hydraulics work but for the hitch. I will confirm this. At this point I believe the necessary steps are 1. Check fluid level and condition as you suggest. I will replace the filter. I may find the appropriate NAPA Gold filter for this machine, officially known as a 2400A which l believe is the same as the 454 farm tractor but is a slightly different configuration to help with the weight of the loader and hoe attachments. I am assuming the hydraulics are the same. I then need to clean screens/filter elements on the pickup lines. After which I will move on to check the system relief valve and the cushion valve for the hitch cylinder. My question now is can I remove the system relief valve from the bottom of the MCV without draining some parts of the hydraulic system and same for the cushion valve. I also haven't seen a breakdown schematic for the system relief valve in the service manual or the cushion valve. Are these parts serviceable or are they replacement items. I'm attempting to educate myself enough so I'm not wasting the time of those of you who are kind enough to respond to my. I missed my chance to chat up the hydraulics pro at the boatyard yesterday, heck he wasn't busy! Ya, right. I do appreciate your time. I will get these basics done and be back. Peter


----------

